# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Einscan-S 3D scanner >  2011 MBP with Parallels Desktop 11

## Harry Cayne

Did anybody try running the EinScan through Parallels Desktop on Windows 10?

----------


## Hugues

Hi Harry,

i'm not using Parallel but i managed to run their software on a Macbook pro using Bootcamp, details here:
http://3dprintboard.com/showthread.p...on-Macbook-Pro

I would guess it's possible to run it as well with Parallel,...

----------


## Harry Cayne

Thanks for your quick reply, I would also like to use bootcamp, if I find the necessary VGA drivers for my radeon card !

----------


## Alfred_technical_support

Our software can work on Windows 10. 
So no need to use bootcamp or parallels desktop.

----------


## 24c

*Harry*,

I have Parallels and not put Windows 8.1 on the desktop yet, but the drivers for BootCamp come with the Apple BootCamp install. I never needed to use the AMD Radeon control panel, just the Displays Control Panel was sufficient, as you just need to set the second display to 800x600 to drive the Einscan projector. The Pro version of Parallels is supposed to have a few enhancements that I believe the Einscan looks for in a Windows install, but the new release of VMWare Fusion 10? might have these too.

I'm also like *Hugues*, but I'm using an Early 2011 17" MacBook Pro, running under BootCamp.

Mike
PS Parallels, normally sorts all the stock drivers out to work in Windows with their install. So when you plug in your Mini Display Post VGA adaptor into your Thunderbolt port hooked up to the Einscan, it should ask you which OS you want to use, so you just hold down the Alt key and click over Windows, that way everytime you start it up, Parallels will boot up.

----------


## 24c

Harry,

I've just stuck Parallels 11 on my MAcBook Pro, installed Windows 8.1 Pro on this, and loaded my Einscan software onboard. Unfortunately, I can't get it to work yet. I am able to extend displays, and sort the resolution to 800x600 using the Control Panel List All Modes route, but I can only detect displays in Parallels Vu mode, and it keeps defaulting to "Available display output on: Paralles Display adapter (WDDM)" for the second monitor/display. Just trying to sort it out now, not so sure it'll be a quick fix, but for now I can't recommend the Parallel 11 route, so just stick with BootCamp. Years ago on an early build, I pointed Parallels at a Bootcamp instal, and that did overcome a problem I had, but I've slept since then.

Mike

----------


## 24c

Harry,

Got the white screen to display from the projector now, but still not working...

1. Windows in full screen mode, Einscan USB ports all connected, and attached to Windows 8.1 with projector displaying Blue screen flashing PC CVBS
2. Plug in Mini DP adaptor with VGA from Einscan scanner already hooked up, let screen display flash a few times, and you should see a second display.
3. This second display will be arranged to the side if *Multiple Displays* is set to *Extend these displays*,but the resolution will be wrong, as I think the Einscan projector is a 1024x768 one defeated in their software to 800x600.
4. Click on the blue Advanced settings in the same dialog box, and you should see the Generic Non-PnP Monitor and Parallels Display Adapter, and the projected desktop from the scanner will have a Windows background
5. Open up the Einscan software and the screen will change to white

The only problem is doesn't respond to the *Scan* button, and you don't get any lines projected  :Frown: 
Getting closer...  :Confused: 

Calibration is doing something at the moment.

Mike

----------


## 24c

Calibration was successful, and it's now scanning, the phase screens are flashing and the turntable is being controlled by the software as per normal. Image is loading up in scanner, we might have success 87 S remaining..  :EEK!:

----------


## 24c

It was scanning and saving the image, but when it got to the end of the scan, the image vanished. I've saved the .stl file to see if there is anything there, and scanning another object now. 
Curious and curiouser  :Confused: 

EDIT .stl was 1KB, so nothing valid here.
Meshing second scan, and it's OK ... I can see it, and it's around 12MB
Just exited Einscsan and it's reverted back to displaying the desktop background.
Opened it again, and I get a white screen, and hitting scan starts the whole process again. 
Not much slower than the native BootCamp.

I think that makes it a success.  :Cool: 
Mike

----------


## Harry Cayne

> It was scanning and saving the image, but when it got to the end of the scan, the image vanished. I've saved the .stl file to see if there is anything there, and scanning another object now. 
> Curious and curiouser


Wooow, you are a big help here, thanks
Hope you suceed!

----------


## 24c

Harry,

Posts got crossed as I was typing up the update. 

Important things to remember, you have to be in full screen mode for the MacBook to go into Presentation mode in Parallels, and I think the best way to force this is unplug the Mini Display connector, and plug it in again. The second monitor will default to 1024x768, and you'll have to reset it again via List all modes to 800x600. you won't really notice the projected image from the scanner shifting down a notch, but when you open Einscan it'll be a white screen, and you'll be able to control the scanner again.

I'll have another play later, but this might give you some hope.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Enjoy
Mike

----------


## 24c

Harry,

Just to let you know it works as expected in Parallels 10, but you need to be in Full Screen Mode in Parallels, and configure the second monitor, which it reports as being in Presentation Mode when you exit Full Screen. If you exit the Full Screen mode, then you have to reset the second monitor again, as it reverts back to 1024x768 screen resolution by default. I don't know if this is a minimum for 8.1 or the actual default resolution of the Einscan projector in their scanner. 

The scanning process took the same 3:00 minutes in BootCamp vs Parallels installs, but the meshing operation seemed to stall at the end in Parallels vs Bootcamp, so taking 1:30 vs 1:00 respectively.

I honestly think a Bootcamp install might be preferable, and less trouble in reality, but I'm hoping to run one iMac, plus one monitor, as well as the scanner video in Parallels 11.  Worst case I won't be able to, put I think I might be able to use some software called Ultramon to control the second monitor, so it gives me a Mac OS X screen. If I reduce the main screen out of Full Screen, the projector will show a Mac OS X background.

I will be hopefully testing all this later in the month, when my newer iMac & monitor arrives, but in the meantime, I am trying to get to grips with aligning scanned meshes to suit the axis of my CAD package. I am very pleased with the latest beta update to Shark FX, but that's another thread coming.  :Smile: 

Mike
PS Parallels knowledge base http://kb.parallels.com/118728

----------

